# Building a hearth pad.



## Leadfoot (Dec 30, 2010)

I just started on it yesterday and have the base complete. Any tips for the rest of the job?


----------



## firewarrior820 (Dec 30, 2010)

put more nails in your plywood,there are too few


----------



## Leadfoot (Dec 30, 2010)

More nails, check


----------



## nailed_nailer (Dec 30, 2010)

Leadfoot,

Looks great for a base.

I way overbuilt mine when I did it.  2 layers of plywood, separated with 1" wide "c" channel a layer of durock, finish layer of pave stones on sides.

All my manufacturer specified was a "non-combustible base" with the proper clearance to combustibles.
If I read it correctly......a sheet of aluminum would have sufficed as an under stove pad.

So as long as you follow or exceed your stove manufacturers minimums you can make it any way you want.

That is if your inspector agrees.  Mine was cool with the stove manufacturer directions.

I went way overboard -


The brick veneer should look great.

---Nailer---


----------



## Leadfoot (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks nailed_nailer, at this time we have a stove mat under it. I just wanted it to look nice. I have brick paneling (I'll have more that the recommended clearance)in the corner where the stove is going. In this area (rural Oklahoma) we don't have building inspectors for things like this that I know of. With the durock and tile I'm sure I'll be fine. I'm also going up about 4' with my pipe then out. I think it will look better and maybe collect a little more heat inside. I have all the correct materials, just need to finish.

This is only my second year using a pellet stove so I wasn't sure just how permaent it was going to be. My wife loves it so it looks like its going to stay...


----------



## AVIVIII (Dec 30, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about more nails, but if you don't put a pound of screws into that cement board you didn't do enough. More nails will just make it harder to put all the necessary screws in.

Looks great so far!


----------



## wingman1776 (Dec 30, 2010)

The durock should be glued. They make a glue for it durock is kind of concrete if you notice when you cut it how it crumbles ? When you nail or screw it you break the surface of the durock and the hole will be full of crumbled rock then it is not holding like it should


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 30, 2010)

Keep up the good work. Must reward one-self with BEER!

More pictures with progress(more beer too!)


----------



## AVIVIII (Dec 30, 2010)

wingman1776 said:
			
		

> The durock should be glued. They make a glue for it durock is kind of concrete if you notice when you cut it how it crumbles ? When you nail or screw it you break the surface of the durock and the hole will be full of crumbled rock then it is not holding like it should



Not according to their installation manual. 

http://www.lwsupply.com/productspecs/USG_Manuals_Guides/Durock_Cement_Board_Installation_Guide.pdf


----------



## doublewide (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks good.  You need to tile the front face first then the top, so that the top layer covers the edge of the front face.  Post pics when you finish, good luck.


----------



## Leadfoot (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm very apprehensive about doing the tile because I've never done it before. I'd hate to make a mess of it so I may hire a tile setter. Whichever way it goes I'll post some images.


----------



## lightyear (Dec 30, 2010)

I just finished my pad, but I included a nice border-I only did the plywood base and then tile on top.  I put the border around so I could line my tiles up to it flush.  Good luck.


----------



## firewarrior820 (Dec 30, 2010)

AVIVIII said:
			
		

> I wouldn't worry about more nails, but if you don't put a pound of screws into that cement board you didn't do enough. More nails will just make it harder to put all the necessary screws in. your wrong
> 
> 
> Looks great so far!



no really more nails


----------



## Leadfoot (Dec 30, 2010)

firewarrior820 said:
			
		

> AVIVIII said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




More nails check  LOL


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Dec 30, 2010)

Tile is a snap to do.
You can get everything you need from Home depot or similar store.

I bought a tile saw off Craigs list for $20 and all it needed was a new belt.

Here is a Piccy of our raised hearth. I had all the tile done except the 3 fronts that needed to be cut.

Once the cement is hard, grout all the joints and allow that to harden for a month, then paint the grount lines with Urethane to keep the dirt from sticking in the grout.

Here are some other pic of the project as it came along.
There is one pix of the Old WP50 and what the corner looked like before I started

Snowy


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello

A little Rope Light would look nice?


----------



## Leadfoot (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow, those are nice. Can't wait to get finished


----------

